# New Beavis pics with new camera...



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I've had the camera a little over a week, and I've taken over 400 pictures!  Makes me really glad it's a digital and I don't have to pay to get film developed. 

Playing with his toys... First, his purple frizbee that's really getting beat up.










Flippy, his fleece flip flop.










"Ropey and Flippy and frayed purple Frizbee... These are a few of my favorite things!"


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Barking at the bus. He HATES the bus.










Beefy's got Rod Stewart hair.










"Huh. You don't say?"










So pretty, except for the tangle of leaves stuck in his tail.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Frost on the pumpkin. Literally.










On today's walk.










Closeup.










Getting better at those jumping pictures.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

And one more. The Magnificent Plume in action.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

My dog would ignore ropey and flippy and go straight for the blamkie


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

OMG!!! Love those dogs, what a sweet face, so sweet. Truly gorgeous photos. Love to look at nice ones like that, keep them coming. U must have alot of pixels, I have a Sony of 8, but I do not get the settings right all the time, your tooo good. lol.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Ahhhh what a sight! Excellent pictures as usual Lorina! And Yes...the "jump" pictures are getting on target! Keep em coming


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

There's the cutest puppy ever!!! I just love seeing his pictures.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Beavis is definately one of those super photogenic dogs. you can tell he knows that he is beautiful as well. OOPS! I mean Handsome. I love the picture of Beavis close up and the Rod Steward hair. Too cute.


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice pictures. Beavis is quite the model! He looks handsome as usual!!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pictures and there are a lot of women I think that would be jealous of that tail!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks, everybody. He sure is fun to photograph, and even more fun with a better camera. I'm so glad I went with the megazoom.

The pic with his big poofy plume cracks me up everytime I see it. 

And his Metacam "I feel good" frizbee doesn't look like it's feeling too good these days.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 4, 2007)

Beavis?.....ROFL. That name fits him to a tee! Great pics, great name and cute dog.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Lorina said:


> Closeup.


My favorite picture by far would have to be the close up!! 

The difference in the pictures are amaing and they are so beautiful!!


----------



## contramyn (Dec 7, 2007)

*Wow.. You must LOVE UR DOG~!*

I'm new to this forum,

and i'm happy to see people that love their dogs!

i'll post up pics of my dogs too!!



I'm Excited!!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Oh I loved the pictures! Looks like the new camera is helping alot with the "jump" pictures as well- Looked great!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I really love this camera. It makes me look like I know what I'm doing. 

Some new shots from today...

Action shot, although he looks like he only has one leg.










He was a happy, muddy, dirty boy today. First day above freezing in about a week, with mud and puddles everywhere.










Posing pretty.










Same place, but zoomed closer.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

And more reasons I love the camera... the ability to zoom in on birds in my backyard. These were taken out my bathroom window, from about 15-20 feet away.

"Chip" the woodpecker.










Chickadees.




















Too funny not to post:


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

That camera is fantastic!

It's a Canon right? I could go back and find your post to find out exactly what model, but would you mind repeating yourself???? thanks.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

No problem! It's this one.

One of these days I have to mess around with the actual settings. I've mostly just used it on automatic, but it has several scene settings and all kinds of manual settings. I haven't done anything manual with a camera since my photography class in college in 1992. And that sure as heck wasn't digital then.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks, I'll have to save my pennies.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

It's a fun camera. I couldn't get an action shot to save my life before. Everything was a blur. Now I get to see just what kind of ridiculous faces this dog makes when he runs. 

"Help, my butt is levetating!"










He was too fast for me this time, but I love how you can see that he's long, lean, fit & trim underneath all the fluff.










"I'm a happy dog. I'm a happy dog."










"I'm late. I'm late. For a very important date."


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

More goofy expressions:


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

And two more:










I love the look of pure concentraton on his face:


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I always love his pictures. You're right - his facial expressions are much clearer now. - He's soooo funny. I like the 'I'm late...' shot. He looks like he's on a mission for sure.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

It's snowing. A lot. And he didn't want to come in.  










We're expecting up to 7 inches from this storm, and a Nor'easter this weekend.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Absolutly LOVE that shot...7 inches...wow...Yall keep warm


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I absolutely love the pics where you can see he was moving around, by the way his hair is flying in the wind! I would love to have a Pekingnese one of these days... James says they are little foot stools, like the one from The Beauty and The Beast movie, lol.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Awesome pics! I wish my camera was that good, now your making me not like my new camera.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

digits mama said:


> Absolutly LOVE that shot...7 inches...wow...Yall keep warm



HUGE shipment coming your way..... The storm that's raging out there now is going to leave us here in western MA about 10+ inches. Then Saturday night into Sunday they're predicting at least 2 feet, probably more --- that cute UPS guy in the shorts you like so much... well you'll be seeing alot more of him.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Lorina said:


> It's snowing. A lot. And he didn't want to come in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I love this shot. His face says it all!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

He looks like a little snow bunny! 

If you're going to get as much snow as we're going to get - Beavis is going to need one of those hats with the pole and flag on it when he goes out so you don't lose him. 

We're supposed to get 10 inches tonight and this weekend's storm is supposed to leave another 2 + feet - happy shoveling!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

All I gotta say is gosh...that alot of snow...Been reading about the snow storms everywhere. Everyone stay warm


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

We got about 7 inches. By the end of winter, anything less than 8 inches is just called a "nuisance snow," but this is our first semi-major snow of the year. I'm sure the ski resorts are loving it.


----------



## poodlenuts (Dec 9, 2007)

that little dog is pimp  I like this shot 
"The Thinker"


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Great camera!! All the pictures look great! I wish my dogs were as photogenic as Beavis. It takes me forever to get a halfway decent shot of them!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks!

He's such a dork, though. He was playing with the cushion from his crate tonight. So much for his reputation as being regal and dignified.










"Knock it off with the flash, Lady."










Rolling around. It was dark in the room, or I'd have taken video. The grunting sound affects are hilarious!










"What'd I say about the flash?!"


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, Snoopy does the same thing with the grunts when he is flipping his bed over so he can sleep on it. Instead of sleeping in it like a dog is supposed to, he flips it over to the black side that is flat and sleeps on that. lol


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hes looking at you as if hes sayin "You better not post those on Dogforums...Im not regal and dignified right now!...Puddles thinks hes Sexay, He looks like a rebel.


----------

